# Multivitamins make me so IRRITABLE!



## MrsJez (Apr 11, 2008)

I've noticed that when I take my multi on a regular basis it makes me incredibly irritable/moody/crabby/snippy. I noticed this when I was pregnant with DS#1. I was taking "good" prenatals and noticed I was a real you know what! But - when I would forget my vitamin, I would be fine. Fast forward to now. I've been (on and off) taking a Rainbow Light multi. I notice very shortly after I take it that my mood is very off kilter. But this morning - I didn't take it. And I feel fine - calm. Not edgy. Could the antidepressant I take have something to do with it? Although, when I first noticed this, I wasn't taking any antidepressants (preggo w/DS#1).

Any ideas what this might be? Or am I just a weirdo? Thanks!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL i glanced at you post and was looking at the klids in the yard when I thought it said Vitamins make me irrisitable LOL I was thinking MAN what kid of vitamins do you take LOL- I have neve heard of vitimins affecting moods although I suppose they can- sorry I'm no help


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I cannot take normal vitamins either. I am not really sure why. I want to think it is due to excessive amounts of all types of vitamins and minerals in my system already since I eat a very healthy and varied diet, so taking the vitamin just throws everything over the top? Not sure. But normal vitamins also mess me with me and my system. I have found I can take children's vitamins in small doses, and right now I am taking a teen vitamin occasionally. And I can take individual supplements, like right now I am taking fish oil, folic acid, etc. without issue. It is just the super mega multivitamins I have trouble with for some reason, from high quality from health food stores to Centrum at big box stores.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

You may want to experiment with a multivit without copper and without iron. I've read some folks can be sensitive to them.


----------



## MrsJez (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish a multi-vitamin would make me irresistable! lol!

I'm glad to hear I'm not alone. I've been concerned that maybe there's something seriously wrong with me!

I think maybe I will try a children's vitamin and then supplement with what I need - (according to my doc)...calcium and 2000IU of D3. I wonder if I could find a vitamin w/o iron or copper. I'll be on the lookout.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

There are adult multis without copper and iron, they'd tend to be higher-price and higher-quality. I use one by Perque, I'm sure there are others, they're aimed at the market of people having health issues.

If you really are just looking for cal and vitD, well to get 2000 IU of vitamin D you'll probably need a stand-alone, I don't remember seeing an adult multivit with that much D, but it's easy and cheap to buy by itself, Carlson has several products that would work. Calcium (and magnesium, maybe a much mag as calcium, mag's harder to get in the diet) could be a stand-alone too if you wanted.


----------



## MrsJez (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions TanyaLopez! I will check them out!


----------

